# Need Some Super Low Tech Plants!



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

So...I'm really bad at keeping plants alive. The only thing that has done really well for me is the anubias. I had a peace lily, more amazon sword (only one bundle has survived), cambomba, and wisteria. I can't seem to keep any of these alive. So I need some suggests for plants that are super easy to care for! I'd like to give Vardaman some more plants to lay in and squeeze himself into. Maybe he will stop the tail biting!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Anarchis and hornwort are low light
You could probably do some java moss and java fern too.

What kind of lighting is it?


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

It's a fluorescent desk lamp.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

If you're not looking for fast plant growth, anubias are good low light plants as well. My favourite is anubias nana, but there are other, larger-leafed varieties that are nice too.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ohh! If its flourescent you shouldn't have a problem with most plants considered "low light" as long as the bulb has a good kelvin rating. 6500k is preferred, but 5000-10000 is fine as well.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

What type of bulb do you have in the desk lamp? Most houselights are in the 2000-3500K range, which is not adequate for most plants to grow. However, you can look for a 5000K or best of all, a 6500K range bulb and your plants should grow much better, especially if you stick with the ones other people have already mentioned. 

Also, a Marimo moss ball is a good choice for a plant that requires hardly any light.


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

I want to build a moss cave and a moss wall, but the stores around here never seem to have moss whenever I go. 
I've got a bunch of anubias already. It's the only thing that I can seem to keep alive. I've got a really big anubias in Algernon's tank and he lays on it. 
They are in 3 gallon critter keepers. I find it difficult to light the tanks without a proper hood made to hold a light...


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

i second java fern....super easy to grow and multiplies like crazy. just attach to some driftwood or rocks


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

JAVA FERN

Mine is turning into a weed. Already have two plants and a plantlet.


----------



## Sagat (Dec 13, 2012)

Water sprite (Ceratopteris thalictroides) is super easy too. In good conditions, it's basically a weed and will grow in low-light

Broken off leaves and stems will sprout root systems if left floating and it can be grown however you want (floating, submersed or emersed.)


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

water circulation + 26 watt CFL(100 watt equivalent) which can run on a desk lamp will be enough to grow just about any plant in a 10 gallon tank.


----------

